# Русский язык на форуме



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

Господа!

Вроде все мы тянемся к культуре: по профессии, по зову сердца или еще как. Но культурный человек, по-моему, должен быть культурным во всем. 

Очень раздражает абсолютно наплевательское отношение к русскому языку - официальному языку данного ресурса. Ладно, можно простить безграмотность буржуйским пользователям, использующим переводчики, но мы то, носители языка могли бы быть повнимательнее! Что стоит прочитать еще раз свой пост перед тем, как нажать кнопку для отправки?

Хочу предложить небольшой опрос, чтобы понять не белая ли я ворона.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (23 Ноя 2014)

vev (24.11.2014, 00:24) писал:


> Господа!
> 
> Вроде все мы тянемся к культуре: по профессии, по зову сердца или еще как. Но культурный человек, по-моему, должен быть культурным во всем.
> 
> ...


Уважемый Vev, 
Если бы Вы только знали, насколько Вы правы, и как я с Вами согласен...


----------



## Katja (23 Ноя 2014)

*vev*, 

иногда раздражают безграмотные сообщения, но я стараюсь на этом внимание не заострять, чтоб меньше нервов тратить на всякую ерунду...

P.S. раз уж пошла "такая пьянка", то после "вроде" надо запятую поставить (вводные слова обособляются с двух сторон запятыми), "мы-то" пишется через дефис, после "носители языка" надо поставить запятую (это уточнение, которое надо обособить), после "чтобы понять" надо поставить запятую, чтоб отделить придаточное предложение.

На всякий случай пишу, что я Вас, Евгений, не хотела обидеть или поддеть... Это просто для общей справки


----------



## zet10 (24 Ноя 2014)

Ох Евгений! Вот и пожалуйста...Судя по тем поправкам,которые Екатерина расставила в твоем посте,по школьной программе тебе можно было бы поставить оценку 4-...
Про себя вообще молчу,ибо своей писаниной я уже начал раздражать пользователя GrigoryFainshtein.


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2014)

Katja (24.11.2014, 01:53) писал:


> *vev*,
> 
> иногда раздражают безграмотные сообщения, но я стараюсь на этом внимание не заострять, чтоб меньше нервов тратить на всякую ерунду...
> 
> ...


Катя, 
Спасибо. Каюсь. С пунктуацией у меня у самого далеко не всегда все в порядке  Болел, когда ее проходили 
Стараюсь, но не всегда правила русского языка всплывают в памяти в полном объеме. Да и снижается у самого планка, чего греха таить, когда читаешь на разных форумах лавины постов, в каждом слове которых минимум по одной ошибке.

zet10 (24.11.2014, 02:36) писал:


> Судя по тем поправкам,которые Екатерина расставила в твоем посте,по школьной программе тебе можно было бы поставить оценку 4-...


Мне уже неактуально: кандидатский диплом защитит. У него нет вкладыша с оценками 

zet10 (24.11.2014, 02:36) писал:


> Про себя вообще молчу,ибо своей писаниной я уже начал раздражать пользователя GrigoryFainshtein.


Да, Юра, ты тоже грешен. Покайся.


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Ноя 2014)

*vev*, 
В общем-то в мире так сложилось, что культура общения на форумах довольно своеобразна, причем во всем мире. И на первое место выходит смысл сказанного (написанного), а не орфография. Хотя самого коробит иной раз, проголосовал за первый пункт, но пошалить на форумах неправильной орфографией бываю грешен.
Кстати моего сына (15 лет) тоже бесит, когда неправильно пишут или произносят слова, спасибо его учителю по русскому языку. Есть еще профессионалы в школах...


----------



## Katja (24 Ноя 2014)

*Dmvlad*, 
иногда смысл не совсем понятен как раз из-за того, что хромает орфография или пунктуация... 

Как мне кажется, злоупотребление форумным сленгом может ухудшить правописание в целом. Хотя, может, есть и такие люди, которые в совершенстве владеют несколькими стилями языка... Лично я для себя сделала такой вывод: помимо форумов надо читать и книги


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (24 Ноя 2014)

К вопросу о стилях: кто-нибудь может перевести на литературный язык такие перлы из самих вопросов о языке?
"Мне все фиолетово"; " как пишут другие меня не парит". Это на каком языке, может, кто знает? Где, кстати, запятая? ("как пишут другие<font size='12'>, меня не парит") (во фразе "Кому надо, и так поймет", тоже)


----------



## IvanM (24 Ноя 2014)

Будучи лингвистом (не филологом-литературоведом, не путать), отношусь к этому философски. Ничего я исправить не смогу, так зачем волноваться? Да я и сам не без греха. Язык - это живая, постоянно развивающаяся и саморегулирующаяся система. Он сам решит, что правильно, что нет. Это нормально, что носители языка не следуют "норме", установленной 3,5 филологами из МГУ 100 лет назад. Если бы язык не менялся, мы бы с вами сейчас говорили на праиндоеврпейском. Я отношусь абсолютно терпимо к ошибкам на форумах и в соцсетях, особенно заранее ожидая, что 90% пользователей интернета вообще никакого отношения не имеют к постоянному написанию текстов. У них попросту отсутствует навык и ежедневная профессиональная необходимость писать правильно. Осложняется это ещё тем, что у нас вообще не преподают основы клавиатурного набора. Люди (особенно старшего и преклонного возраста) часто теряются перед компьютером и делают ошибки и опечатки, хотя если им дать ручку и бумагу, они будут писать правильно. Одним словом, надо относится к людям более терпимо. Соцсети - это не книги, а письменная форма разговорной речи. Намного важнее смысл сказанного, а не строгое соблюдение формальностей. Многие часто пишут такую белиберду, что соблюдение правил орфографии и пунктуации уже не принципиально.


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein (24.11.2014, 17:25) писал:


> К вопросу о стилях: кто-нибудь может перевести на литературный язык такие перлы из самих вопросов о языке?
> "Мне все фиолетово"; " как пишут другие меня не парит". Это на каком языке, может, кто знает? Где, кстати, запятая? ("как пишут другие<font size='12'>, меня не парит") (во фразе "Кому надо, и так поймет", тоже)


Григорий,

я постарался подобрать стилистику, чтобы она соответствовала уровню, отвечающих таким образом. Могу сделать перевод 

Извините, если стилизация не удалась


----------



## kep (24 Ноя 2014)

vev (24.11.2014, 18:09) писал:


> я постарался подобрать стилистику, чтобы она соответствовала уровню, отвечающих таким образом. Могу сделать перевод
> 
> Извините, если стилизация не удалась


Мелизматика немного не в стилистике


----------

